# R Nationals



## kaykay (Aug 19, 2003)

We are trying to get together some volunteers to hand out CMHR brochures and maybe put up a table to hand them out. Is anyone available?? Sure wish I was going but dont think Im going to be able to m ake it. Also remember to wear your cmhr shirts!!!

thanks

Kay


----------



## windycityminis (Aug 19, 2003)

I really want to go, but I am not sure how at this point. For just me to go (fly, hotel, etc) it would be around $500 and missing work on top of it.... I'm still working on it. Maybe I'll just go for the weekend for three days instead of five.

If I go, I'd love to help out!


----------



## Betsy (Aug 20, 2003)

* I am going to R Nationals, I will be glad to help pass them out for you KayKay. what ever you need me to do just IM me on Yahoo Messanger*

my screen name is :Stormchaser99_1999.


----------



## windycityminis (Aug 21, 2003)

Kay,

I AM going for sure!!!!! I want to be sure to take brochures and whatever else we think. I also will make a point of chatting up the vendors.


----------



## horsefeather (Aug 24, 2003)

KayKay,

Finally got back on forum! I am going to Nationals. Would be honored to pass out brochures! How can I get some? I have a shirt...planning on getting a hat (don't wear one often tho) at Nationals.

Pam


----------



## Cathyjo (Aug 24, 2003)

We will be there and will have a table outside our stall are where I will put out brochures, a T-shirt and I have a CMHR halter also. At this time, we have sent money in for a ringside table also - but have not heard back as to whether or not we have it. IF we get it, we will be putting a sign on it with brochures also.

AND - if we get it, you all are welcome to sit at it at any time so there is someone for folks to talk with. It will be in the name of Amazing Sonrise so please look for it. Hopefully we will have it but sent our request kind of late - didn't have the $300 right away - so don't know for sure when they will let us know. They haven't cashed the check as of today. I hope to get a ride to "A" Nationals this year also and want to pass our brochures there too.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 26, 2003)

Thanks to those that have volunteered to pass information out at the Nationals!

Cathy Buehrer will have a table, * Amazing Sonrise Miniature Horses* and she has been nominated to coordinate the print materials - lucky Cathy!

Any of you that can help her (as she is showing) that would be wonderful!!!

Even hanging flyers, passing things out or answering questions would be great!


----------

